# CYCLONE COASTER COLSON COLLABORATION ride NOV 2nd 2014 - ride STARTS @ 11am



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 15, 2014)

*Just in case it wasn't clear - November 2nd 2014 is a BUSY Day 

1) DAYLIGHT SAVINGS is TODAY - Set your clocks BACK an hour 
2) CYCLONE COASTER 13th Annual FREE Swapmeet is from 7am to 10:15am @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar ( Please clean up you space after the meet ) 
3) CYCLONE COASTER COLSON COLLABORATION ride from PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE @ 11am ( 1/2 hr later start time due to the CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET this morning ) 

    The CYCLONE COASTER COLSON COLLABORATION & Sunday Ride will FOLLOW the FREE CYCLONE COASTER 13th annual Swapmeet from Portfolio Coffeehouse @ 11am - 1/2 hour later due to the swapmeet - SO IF YOU OWN A COLSON - Lets STOP - COLLABORATE & RIDE ... on the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride on November 2nd - 11am @ Portfolio Coffeehouse - Mark you calendars - Pop a reminder on you hand held device of choice for another great day with your CYCLONE COASTER family - Thanks again for everyone that makes CYCLONE COASTER a part of their Sunday - Ride Vintage - Frank*


----------

